
Ask HN: How do I find good computer science related research papers - x-curiouscase-x
Recently I read a bunch of research papers and found those to be quite insightful. I have been struggling to find good research papers as there is an ocean of results in a single google search and quite difficult, as a beginner, to go through all of the results. Are there sources where I can find such research, not necessarily very recent .
======
pasttense01
Try Google Scholar:
[https://scholar.google.com/scholar](https://scholar.google.com/scholar)

Microsoft Academic:
[https://academic.microsoft.com/home](https://academic.microsoft.com/home)

and BASE: [https://www.base-search.net/Search/Advanced](https://www.base-
search.net/Search/Advanced)

All three for all kinds of scientific, technical and scholarly areas.

------
billconan
highly recommend

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbfYPyITQ-7l4upoX8nvctg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbfYPyITQ-7l4upoX8nvctg)

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCM42XWqRoruK6bNkgbgoJMw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCM42XWqRoruK6bNkgbgoJMw)

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZHmQk67mSJgfCCTn7xBfew](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZHmQk67mSJgfCCTn7xBfew)

~~~
x-curiouscase-x
Thanks ,these seem to be quite good. Watched only a couple of videos yet , but
got the idea of how this is useful.

------
flatfilefan
[http://www.arxiv-sanity.com/](http://www.arxiv-sanity.com/)

